# Video - Diving in a Planted Aqarium



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

A tranquil adventure through tekknoschtev's planted aquarium.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Way cool. We get a fish's point of view. I am working on getting a 100gal and I'd love to do that.


----------

